# cysts



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, Im booked in at cardiff to see Mr Griffiths on thurs about having my cysts removed or drained   .  Does anyone know how long the wait is to have this done and how much it will put me back, i was supposed to be due for EC before the end of march. I know that won't be happening now.  Also what is Mr Griffiths like.  I get private healthcare through work but wont fund fertility although my consultant would operate if i needed him too. So not sure if better to wait for MR griffiths as he will have more of an idea whats needed to be cleared from where. xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi wales06

i had a lap with mr tony griffiths in october. i had to wait 8months for it as they were behind on the waiting list. it should have been 6months wait. 
mr griffiths is a lovely man very caring and he has a great understanding of fertility and what needs to be done to help with ivf. i myself would rather wait and see him as he is very good and understands all about fertility and ivf.
i saw mr griffiths on the nhs through ivf wales at the heath hospital. 

good luck with your app with him.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya

Mr griffiths is brill and really understanding

He works privately at the spire in cardiff so if ur health cover would cover u , u can have the cyst done there.


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, think i prob am better off waiting for him and it gives me a bit longer to get myself ready for treatment too.  xxx


----------

